# Is this what you want for a president?



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

A lying piece of shit?


> How the truth hurts
> 
> Hence, White House avoids it
> In the era of battling fact-checkers, Ive developed a new standard for testing the truth of claims being made by politicians:
> ...



How the truth hurts - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep, Obama's a much better choice.  He lies much less than Romney.

Mitt Romney tells 533 lies in 30 weeks, Steve Benen documents them

Pants On Fire Mitt Romney tells 616 Lies in 33 Weeks | Addicting Info


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Yep, Obama's a much better choice.  He lies much less than Romney.
> 
> Mitt Romney tells 533 lies in 30 weeks, Steve Benen documents them
> 
> Pants On Fire Mitt Romney tells 616 Lies in 33 Weeks | Addicting Info



obama protecting his Muslim buddies in libya and you're defending that?


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Obama's a much better choice.  He lies much less than Romney.
> ...



I'm saying Obama is an amateur liar - Romney is a professional liar.

I trust Obama to protect us.


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 24, 2012)

So, partisans of both sides want us to vote for a liar?

Where are the other choices? 

How can it be permissible that only two parties get any attention?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




When has obama been truthful?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 24, 2012)

there4eyeM said:


> So, partisans of both sides want us to vote for a liar?
> 
> Where are the other choices?
> 
> How can it be permissible that only two parties get any attention?



There's Gary Johnson!


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



NaziCons like you have a different view of "truthful" than normal people.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



What the fuck is the truth? Seems to be political spin! One side spins then the other spins. LOL.


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 24, 2012)

A piece of shit who wished for the assassination of Bill and Hillary Clinton on national TV.

Michael Graham is an American talk radio host, writer, and conservative political commentator. His daily talk show, The Natural Truth, airs on WTKK. He also appears on George Hooks The Right Hook on Mondays in Ireland on Newstalk. Graham is the author of several books and is a columnist for the Boston Herald.



In July 2005, Graham used Islam and terrorism as the basis for a multi-day discussion on his WMAL talk radio show. A number of Graham's comments prompted over one hundred complaints to the station and the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) issued action alerts to its subscribers encouraging them to contact WMAL to urge that "Graham be reprimanded for his anti-Islam statements", ultimately prompting WMAL to suspend him. After 28 days, WMAL elected to terminate Graham stating that he violated station policy and disregarded "management direction" to redress the situation.

Graham attended a rally to protest the Real ID Act, sponsored by Casa de Maryland in May 2005. He was photographed in an INS shirt, and was blocked from entering the event even as he showed ABC Radio credentials, with officials citing public safety. An altercation ensued, and police were called, with a second altercation occurring following their arrival. After questioning, Graham was allowed to enter the event with his shirt turned inside out.


Graham was fired from his first commercial talk-radio job at WBT in Charlotte, North Carolina, after comments he made on-air in the wake of the Columbine massacre in 1999.


Graham drew criticism from blogs on the Left and the Right for comments about Bill and Hillary Clinton made on CNN Headline News' Glenn Beck Show on June 20, 2007. Referring to a Clinton campaign ad based on the final episode of The Sopranos, Graham said "...didn't you at some point want to see, like, Paulie Walnuts, somebody come in here and just whack them both right there? Wouldn't that have been great?...Come on! Where's "Big Pussy"? Come on! Let's make it happen...I wanted that."

Graham was arrested Friday, February 13, 2009, after being pulled over at about 5:30 AM for failing to stop at a red light in Framingham, Massachusetts. He was charged with driving with a revoked license. Graham denies receiving a revocation letter, although RMV spokeswoman Ann Dufresne claims one was sent in October 2008. His license was revoked in November 2008 for failing to notify Virginia that he had relocated to Massachusetts in 2006. Graham has had a Massachusetts license since February 2006.


Assistant District Attorney Darina Belot filed for a nolle prosequi on June 19, writing that the Registry of Motor Vehicles reinstated Graham's Massachusetts driver's license on February 19. Graham was scheduled for a jury trial on Monday, June 29.


During a debate on the Irish radio channel Newstalk on 28 May 2010, the future President of Ireland, Michael D. Higgins, accused Graham of indulging in "the radio of hysterical ignorance" and urged him to "be proud to be a decent American rather than being just a wanker whipping up fear."


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Yep, Obama's a much better choice.  He lies much less than Romney.
> 
> Mitt Romney tells 533 lies in 30 weeks, Steve Benen documents them
> 
> Pants On Fire Mitt Romney tells 616 Lies in 33 Weeks | Addicting Info



wow, what a vile low life you are.

A citizen was murdered and you come running pointing the finger at mitt.

On the bright side, you are one step above tm.  But she uses murdered children to spread hate and lies, you use adults.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



allow me to translate

""


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> A piece of shit who wished for the assassination of Bill and Hillary Clinton on national TV.
> 
> Michael Graham is an American talk radio host, writer, and conservative political commentator. His daily talk show, The Natural Truth, airs on WTKK. He also appears on George Hooks The Right Hook on Mondays in Ireland on Newstalk. Graham is the author of several books and is a columnist for the Boston Herald.
> 
> ...


Everything points to the fact obama is covering up the attack
Let me see if Ive got this straight: A group of men armed with AK-47s and rocket-propelled grenades just happens to gather outside our consulate for a spontaneous protest, they just happen to organize a successful two-wave attack on the compound and, by sheer coincidence, someone inside lets them know where Ambassador Christopher Stevens is hiding. Oh, and all this happened on the anniversary of 9/11 and youre telling me it wasnt a planned attack?
Got it........ Aaban  was out taking a evening walk with his RGP and AK47, he bumped into Abdul Baari which also had an AK 47 with some frag grenades so they started walking together  on a fine libyan evening and  just happen to meet up with Abdul Rabb who also had an Ak 47. They decided to walk together and just happen to be in the same area as the U.S. embassy. THEY DECIDED TO AT THAT TIME TOO HAVE A PROTEST. GOT IT.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You trust an amateur.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



So when Obma said that Republicans want dirty air and ditry water.... that wasn't a lie?


Are you that stupid?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2012)

He said the protests had nothing to do with US Policy. Negged for lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> He said the protests had nothing to do with US Policy. Negged for lying.



Shit for brains what lie was I supposed to have said? My words are lying piece of shit the rest is cut and paste from the link.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> A lying piece of shit?
> 
> 
> > How the truth hurts
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> He said the protests had nothing to do with US Policy. Negged for lying.



Why do rw's lie about Obama?

Its all they've got.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > He said the protests had nothing to do with US Policy. Negged for lying.
> ...



She's lying about me lying.


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > A piece of shit who wished for the assassination of Bill and Hillary Clinton on national TV.
> ...



Maybe you need to send a copy of your bullshit article to Representative Mike Rogers , a Michigan Republican and chairman of the House intelligence committee. That way he can lie like you.





Representative Mike Rogers , a Michigan Republican and chairman of the House intelligence committee, told CNN there was no sign of intelligence chatter leading up to the Benghazi consulate attack that would have warned U.S. officials to take extra precautions. Photographer: Rich Clement/Bloomberg

U.S. Diplomatic Security Tightened With Few Good Options

Within hours of learning about the killing of the U.S. ambassador to Libya, President Barack Obama ordered tighter security at diplomatic posts around the world.

While 50 Marines were sent to Libya, even the increased military presence cant guarantee security for U.S. personnel, according to veteran diplomats such as Richard Murphy, a former ambassador to Syria and Saudi Arabia.

Theyre not bodyguards, Murphy said in an interview yesterday, referring to the Marines who stand guard at U.S. embassies. Their mission is to safeguard the classified material.

When it comes to providing security for U.S. embassies and consulates, the U.S. doesnt have sole responsibility.

*The 1961 Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations established that the host country of an embassy or consulate is under a special duty to take all appropriate steps to protect the premises of the mission against any intrusion or damage.*

In the case of Libyas government, Murphy said, They were not up to the job.

The U.S. bolsters local security with its own forces. The State Departments Bureau of Diplomatic Security, which protects U.S. personnel on official duty abroad, has almost 800 special agents at more than 250 posts worldwide, according to the State Departments website.

Classified Material

The Marines provide internal protection for U.S. diplomatic posts to prevent the compromise of classified material vital to the national security of the United States, said Captain Gregory Wolf, a Marine spokesman. The Marines also can provide protection for U.S. citizens and property during urgent temporary circumstances which require immediate aid or action, he said.

Marines arent always stationed at consulates. There were none at the Benghazi consulate in Libya at the time of the deadly attack by protesters two days ago, according to a defense official who requested anonymity because he wasnt authorized to speak publicly.

The plain fact is we cant have an army at every diplomatic establishment in the world, said David Mack, a former deputy assistant secretary of state for Near East affairs who has served in diplomatic posts across the Middle East and North Africa, including Libya.

*All U.S. embassies were ordered to conduct a security review in preparation for the anniversary of the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks and were told to enhance their security if needed, according to a senior administration official who briefed reporters yesterday on condition of anonymity.
*
*No Chatter*

Security at the Libyan facilities was considered adequate, the official said.

Representative Mike Rogers, a Michigan Republican and chairman of the House intelligence committee, told CNN there was no sign of intelligence chatter leading up to the Benghazi consulate attack that would have warned U.S. officials to take extra precautions.

While the U.S. could have followed the British lead in closing its consulate in eastern Libya, Mack and Murphy said such a move would be a mistake.

This would be a terrible time to do it, Mack said. Libyans are in the middle of settling major constitutional issues. Closing the consulate would be seen as taking a side in the formation of a government and the constitution of the country, he said.

The State Department has wrestled for decades with how to build embassies that are both safe and accessible to the public.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Repeating a lie is lying. Or stupidity. As usual, I can't in your case.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> He said the protests had nothing to do with US Policy. Negged for lying.



Hey you filthy ....................

Are you and your posse planning on continuing the harassment of one of newest posters at their work place.

Yes everyone this bitch is part of that...............

You wonder why you shouldnt give out personal info here.


Del and this bitch is the reason.............


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > He said the protests had nothing to do with US Policy. Negged for lying.
> ...


What are you babbling about?


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yawn ...a little late for playing stupid


----------



## rdean (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Obama's a much better choice.  He lies much less than Romney.
> ...



Muslim Buddies?  You are both racist and a liar.  No wonder you support Mitt.  Be proud of who you are.  Don't deny it.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I would like to believe you had no part in it, You dont seem to have that personality flaw, But you are part of that group.

No one else here plays those games.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


Since you won't explain yourself, I started a thread asking if anyone knew what you were talking about.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I have no intention of releasing any real info unless the administration here asks. You will not be afforded the opportunity for further harassment.

Harassing someone in their workplace is as low life as you can get.  You are part of that group.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Dude. Someone is feeding you lies and I don't appreciate you spreading lies about me.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 24, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



I don't know why you'd address something like this on the open board.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Why not?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 24, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



It seems like a serious offense, and if it's true the mods certainly won't be happy about it, they don't even want people talking about socks.

I'm not an advocate for reporting every minor violation to get people in trouble, but this seems more serious than posting PM contents on the board or one of the other numerous, and harmless violations that occur on a daily basis.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Unless you know exactly what is going on, chances are,  you wouldn't fully understand it.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 24, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





That was pretty deep.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 24, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



no it wasn't asswipe. 

Hey! BTW- Welcome to the ignore list Skippy. Can't take viewing your ginormous avey representing a failed system  Its like sporting an avey w/ a swastika.  What are you like 14?  Don't answer that because I won't be able to see it anyway


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



It should be easy for you to prove then.

I'll wait.


----------



## KGB (Sep 24, 2012)

there4eyeM said:


> So, partisans of both sides want us to vote for a liar?
> 
> Where are the other choices?
> 
> How can it be permissible that only two parties get any attention?



Washington warned against establishing political parties for this very reason...the truth is, neither candidate should be elected President....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



But you have no problem repeating what obama says.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Still waiting from raving lunatic for her apology. She's defending a liar by calling others a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


It would be a lie unless you have actual quotes from republicans saying they want dirty air and water.
I'll wait on those quotes.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Because.....it's nothing but bull shit?  But that's ok, isn't it?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



It hasn't bothered me... but I'm not a overly sensative twit like you people are.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 24, 2012)

Do we have enough time to impeach this piece of human waste before the election?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 24, 2012)

Democrats want a president who considers the death of an American ambassador a bump in the road on his way to reelection.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Do we have enough time to impeach this piece of human waste before the election?



You would never get two-thirds of the senate to vote for impeachment.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Do we have enough time to impeach this piece of human waste before the election?



What charge(s)?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yeah....it shows....nice daving!


----------



## jillian (Sep 24, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



yes. but it's pretty awful to accuse someone of something like that wrongfully, too.

which do you think is worse?


----------



## jillian (Sep 24, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Do we have enough time to impeach this piece of human waste before the election?



i don't think you do anything in life that's subject to impeachment.


----------



## Misty (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Lol Obama has lied his entire life. He is a sociopath. 
He can't feel. He can only mimic human emotion that is why is can lie better than any President before him.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 24, 2012)

Misty said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He beats Romney on that too.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Yep, Obama's a much better choice.  He lies much less than Romney.
> 
> Mitt Romney tells 533 lies in 30 weeks, Steve Benen documents them
> 
> Pants On Fire Mitt Romney tells 616 Lies in 33 Weeks | Addicting Info



  So we're choosing a President based on who lies the least now?


----------



## Amelia (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




I accidentally stepped in a gutter beside my truck during a rain shower last week, and I had a flash of nostalgia over carefree childhood days of playing in puddles.

That's sort of like enjoying dirty water.  And I'm a Republican. So 

Maybe that's what the Democrats are talking about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

jillian said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Like her accusing me of lying?


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> A lying piece of shit?
> 
> 
> > How the truth hurts
> ...



No and Yes!


----------



## nitroz (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Obama's a much better choice.  He lies much less than Romney.
> ...



Protecting them, how?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

Amelia said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Yes if democrats think like children that would be true.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 24, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



What a douchy charge, scumbag.  Prove this or stfu.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Ha ha, Lakhota desperately trying to defend obama. Love it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

nitroz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



There is nothing to see here obama loves us all. nothing to fucking see here at all.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


The guy in the OP lied. You spread his lie. No apology forthcoming.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 24, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



When he said he wants to fundamentally transform America.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Where is your proof he lied?
Because obama said so?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



One truthful state in 4+ years.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 25, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


You've been asked.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



There we are, ass kiss bob.


There are no rules against it Bob.

I will make one other observation.

Rather then criticize the childish actions of the band of bitches you complain of the sausage defense.


Play dirty. I become determined.

Those low life.  Del, Ravi and Catsmeow harassed a new poster at their work place.

That is as low life as you can get on an anonymous board.

I intend to let every poster here know what these low life are up to.

5 have come forward speaking of the harassment.  When I got word they took it to a work place.

There will never be peace... While I am logged on.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Link?

You show up making vague accusations pertaining to fairly serious actions, so I should obviously just take your word for it, amirite?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 25, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


Someone is lying to you. Seriously. It's either that or you are lying yourself.

I know admin has asked you about it but apparently you are too cowardly to even reply to admin.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 25, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...





No fuck you Full Auto, you can't just make baseless accusations like that on the open forum.  It is a LIE and you are spreading a LIE and besmirching people falsely.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



I have no idea what is going on in this part of the discussion but I do not think full auto would lie about that. Unless you are privy to more information than I am which I have none, I would not make such an accusation as calling him a liar.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



That's the case with just about everyone, but FA isn't saying anymore than what little he's already said. It's hard not to call him a liar on this one.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 25, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *Is this what you want for a president? *










> *Romney Has No Chance at Winning*



Nahhhhh......that's O.K.


​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



I doubt he would lie about that. What would motivate him to even mention it if it wasn't true? As for Ravi and del in my mind it sounds like something they would do. I  could be wrong but that';s just my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought you were going to post this;

{*Understand that America will never retreat from the world.* We will bring justice to those who harm our citizens and our friends. We will stand with our allies and are willing to partner with countries to deepen ties of trade and investment; science and technology; energy and development &#8211; efforts that can spark economic growth for all of our people, and stabilize democratic change. But such efforts depend upon a spirit of mutual interest and mutual respect. No government or company; no school or NGO will be confident working in a country where its people are endangered. For partnership to be effective, *our citizens must be secure and our efforts must be welcomed.*} - Fucktard Obama, to the U.N. General session.

So did I get this right, we won't retreat, unless we aren't welcome?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Valerie (Sep 25, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...





IF someone is being harassed in that manner then they should report to Admin, not to Full Auto and NOT to the open forum.  I know this may be shocking to you, but people LIE on the internet when it suits their purpose, and there is solid confirmation that there are people who are making FALSE accusations here...  

Full Auto is either lying or he is repeating a lie that was fed to him.  He refuses to explain and now he has escalated to 5 people...?   

That is not to say that no one has ever been harassed at work, and anyone who does such a thing is absolutely deplorable, but to claim to KNOW who made a phone call is laughable, IF a phone call was even made, that is.  

SO, his repeated claims are totally out-of-line and it is entirely inappropriate for him to repeat such unfounded claims against specific people on the open forum, unfairly besmirching good people without proof...

For all we know, LittleReb, it is YOU who is calling people at work and claiming to be one of these other people...hmm...........?  


See how that works?


----------



## mamooth (Sep 25, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What would motivate him to even mention it if it wasn't true?



Gullibility, victimhood seeking, moral relativism.

Gullibility tends to create extremist conservatives. They get told some stupid lie that feeds into their desire to play the victim and hate the evil liberals who are doing the victimizing, so they instantly believe it with all their heart and soul, no matter how crazy it is. Thus, that becomes their new reality.

Then it's compounded by their near-pathological inability to admit error, especially to the people on their vendetta list. They get called on the big lie, they can't back it up, but they can't admit to being fooled, so they deflect by getting hysterical at the people who called them out, and by doubling down on the lie.

I think it's a question of whether FA can be considered sane. Does he understand that he's lying, and that lying is wrong? For many extremist conservatives, the answer is "no" to such questions. They redefine reality so as to never see themselves as lying, or they classify lying as a moral good if the lying is done in the name of hating liberals.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2012)

Valerie said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



News flash I am not shocked by your reply, and yes I am aware that some people do lie. When full auto is caught in a lie I'll let you know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2012)

mamooth said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > What would motivate him to even mention it if it wasn't true?
> ...





> Gullibility, victimhood seeking, moral relativism.


Those aren't motivations at least not from full auto that I   have seen.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 25, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





He is an asshole for repeatedly posting these unfounded claims and publicly tying these allegations to specific posters, but I'm not surprised you aren't smart enough to comprehend the circumstances or how to handle them appropriately.

If FA sincerely wants recourse on this forum, then he needs to present his evidence to the Administrators of this forum privately, otherwise he is exposing himself as willfully dishonest and deliberately slanderous...you too, BTW.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2012)

Valerie said:


> He is an asshole for repeatedly posting these unfounded claims and publicly tying these allegations to specific posters, but I'm not surprised you aren't smart enough to comprehend the circumstances or how to handle them appropriately.
> 
> If FA sincerely wants recourse on this forum, then he needs to present his evidence to the Administrators of this forum privately, otherwise he is exposing himself as willfully dishonest and deliberately slanderous...you too, BTW.



What the hell, shouldn't you ooze back to the gutters of the flame zone?

Quit fucking up the legitimate forums with your idiocy. You have your own place to recreate the 7th grade drama that you thrive on. This forum is to discuss the upcoming election.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 25, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > He is an asshole for repeatedly posting these unfounded claims and publicly tying these allegations to specific posters, but I'm not surprised you aren't smart enough to comprehend the circumstances or how to handle them appropriately.
> ...



 I notice you didn't lecture Full Auto, who started all the stupidity to begin with, Eunuch2008.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I notice you didn't lecture Full Auto, who started all the stupidity to begin with, Eunuch2008.



I made myself clear, Rati - this is to discuss the election.

Back on topic;

{*Understand that America will never retreat from the world.* We will bring justice to those who harm our citizens and our friends. We will stand with our allies and are willing to partner with countries to deepen ties of trade and investment; science and technology; energy and development  efforts that can spark economic growth for all of our people, and stabilize democratic change. But such efforts depend upon a spirit of mutual interest and mutual respect. No government or company; no school or NGO will be confident working in a country where its people are endangered. For partnership to be effective, *our citizens must be secure and our efforts must be welcomed.*} - Fucktard Obama, to the U.N. General session.

So did I get this right, we won't retreat, unless we aren't welcome?


----------



## MikeK (Sep 25, 2012)

Is Obama what I want for President?

No.  But although he is a bullshit artist of the first order I am firmly convinced he is the lesser of two potential evils.  And in spite of what you might think of me I am not a partisan!  I am a former Republican who has re-registered as a Democrat only because there is no Independent Party in New Jersey and I wish to vote in primaries.  

The simple and obvious fact is corporate influence has gained subsantial control over this Nation via Reaganomics and Romney is the archetypal corporatist.  And if you presently inhabit what is left of the middle class you will have serious cause to regret a Romney/Ryan administration.  

The choice between Obama and Romney is analogous to choosing between emphyszema and lung cancer, respectively.  

So take your pick.


----------



## Toro (Nov 23, 2017)

Ravi said:


> He said the protests had nothing to do with US Policy. Negged for lying.



I miss negs.

They were a great source for hilarity from the butthurt that would inevitably ensue!


----------



## Deno (Nov 23, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Yep, Obama's a much better choice.  He lies much less than Romney.
> 
> Mitt Romney tells 533 lies in 30 weeks, Steve Benen documents them
> 
> Pants On Fire Mitt Romney tells 616 Lies in 33 Weeks | Addicting Info


 

If you like your doctor you can keep him....

liberals are nothing but liars...

No one can compete with you.......


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 23, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> There's Gary Johnson!



No.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 24, 2017)

Toro said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > He said the protests had nothing to do with US Policy. Negged for lying.
> ...


----------

